# Những giải pháp tự nhiên đánh bay mọi vết bẩn cứng đầu



## nadanvonga (2/10/21)

Những giải pháp tự nhiên đánh bay mọi vết bẩn cứng đầu Đẩy lùi tất cả những vết bẩn khó nhằn nhất bằng những giải pháp tự nhiên giúp cho bạn dọn nhà cực an toàn và sạch sẽ mà không cần đến hóa chất với 9 cách cực hay. 1. Hỗn hợp giấm và tinh dầu bưởi Nhà bếp của bạn sẽ trở nên sạch sẽ và Máy tạo hương thơm trong phòng có thêm mùi hương bưởi sau khi dọn dẹp lau chùi. Giấm là một chất tự nhiên được sử dụng để làm sạch khá nhiều thứ. Bạn có thể thêm một chút tinh dầu tràm trà để tăng tính kháng khuẩn. Còn bưởi sẽ tạo ra một mùi thơm dễ chịu và điều này giúp chúng ta có môi trường sống sạch sẽ và nhẹ nhàng hơn. Giấm và dầu bưởi là chất tẩy rửa đa năng giúp bạn dọn nhà sạch bóng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2. Hỗn hợp xịt làm sạch thảm Chỉ với bột baking soda là đủ để giúp cho thảm nhà bạn sạch hết bụi bẩn và vi khuẩn. Baking soda là một loại bột tự nhiên có thể làm thảm trở nên khô ráo và có khả năng chống ẩm mốc. Bạn chỉ cần rải bột lên thảm, chỉ sau vài giờ, thảm sẽ trở nên sạch sẽ và máy khuếch tán tinh dầu nha trang thơm tho bất ngờ. Như vậy, chẳng cần đến dịch vụ làm sạch thảm nữa! Với baking soda giặt thảm không còn là thách thức nữa. 3. Nước lau sàn gỗ Bạn muốn lau sàn gỗ nhưng lo lắng các hóa chất sẽ làm hỏng hết các thứ? Vậy thì giấm và xà phòng castile là thứ mà bạn đang cần. Dung dịch này có khả năng đánh bay mọi bụi bẩn, vết ố, vết lốm đốm… trên sàn gỗ hay kệ gỗ nhà bạn mà chẳng tốn nhiều công sức. Làm sạch sàn gỗ rất dễ với giấm và xà phòng. 4. Chất tẩy trắng tự nhiên Thuốc tẩy cũng có thể được làm tại nhà. Sự kết hợp giữa ô-xy già (hydrogen peroxide) và nước chanh sẽ tạo ra một chất tẩy trắng tự nhiên thay thế cho hóa chất khác. Dung dịch này không chỉ thân thiện với môi trường mà còn rất tốt cho nhà bạn. Bạn có thể dùng chất tẩy tự nhiên này cho phòng tắm hay khi giặt giũ hoặc bất kỳ thứ gì bạn đang muốn tẩy trắng. Công dụng mới của ô-xy già. 5. Vệ sinh bồn rửa, chậu rửa bát đĩa Hôm nay bạn có thể chào tạm biệt các mùi khó chịu đến từ bồn rửa bát trong nhà bếp với vỏ cam quýt và một ít giấm. Bạn cho vỏ cam quýt và ngâm trong giấm sau đó cho vào ngăn đá tủ lạnh, đợi đến khi tất cả đông đá, bạn gỡ ra và cho chúng vào lỗ thoát nước của bồn rửa và xả nước. Vỏ cam quýt và giấm sẽ xóa bay mùi khó chịu ngay lập tức, nếu bạn có máy xử lý rác trong bồn rửa, nước đã sẽ giúp bạn làm sạch và mài sắc các lưỡi dao bên trong. Vỏ cam quýt cũng có tác dụng riêng, bạn không nên bỏ phí. 6. Bình xịt phun sương sạch bụi Một lần nữa, giấm sẽ là giải pháp cho các phương thức làm sạch tự nhiên. Lắc đều dung dịch giấm và xà phòng castile và xịt lên nơi bạn muốn làm sạch là xong. Giờ đây, dọn dẹp nhà cửa thật sự là một công việc nhẹ nhàng và ít tốn thời gian hơn nhiều! Với dung dịch làm sạch này, đồ nội thất sẽ luôn sáng bóng. 7. Tẩy nấm mốc Trước khi bạn phun thuốc tẩy cho tất cả những đốm đen trong nhà tắm của bạn, bạn cần phải biết rằng thuốc tẩy không hoàn toàn tiêu diệt nấm mốc. Nấm sẽ nhanh chóng trở lại và tồi tệ hơn trước. Để bạn đỡ tốn thời gian chà xát và bớt được nhưng cơn đau lưng vì phải lau dọn cật lực, hãy dùng giấm và vài giọt tinh dầu yêu thích để xịt lên các vết bẩn đó. Dung dịch này sẽ tức thì trả lại một không gian trong lành và sạch sẽ, sẵn sàng để bạn tắm rửa và thư giãn. Dung dịch làm sạch nhà tắm cực nhanh. 8. Khử mùi tủ lạnh Để khử mùi tủ lạnh, bạn cần có một lọ nhỏ baking soda đặt trong góc tủ lạnh, chúng sẽ nhanh chóng lấy đi hết các mùi khó chịu. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể cho thêm vài giọt tinh dầu hương chanh hay hoa oải hương để tủ lạnh có mùi thơm dễ chịu mỗi khi mở ra. Baking soda giúp xóa sổ mùi khó chịu. 9. Dung dịch tẩy rửa đa dụng an toàn cho trè nhỏ Nếu bạn đã có em bé hoặc khi trong nhà có vật nuôi, có lẽ bạn đang lo lắng về các giải pháp làm sạch sử dụng nhiều hóa chất . Bạn sẽ rất vui khi biết rằng pha loãng dầu cây tràm trà là một giải pháp an toàn để làm sạch có thể sử dụng trên bàn, sàn nhà, đồ chơi hay các tủ kệ. Ngoài ra, tinh dầu tràm trà còn có chức năng diệt khuẩn nữa. Bình xịt tinh dầu tràm trà giúp làm sạch nhà cửa và Máy khuếch tán tinh dầu phòng ngủ an toàn.


----------

